# How long shouldhis parking lot take?



## Erik1981 (Mar 19, 2013)

If I were to do this parking lot with just my F250 with a Boss 8'2" V plow, How long should this take?
I would have the option of having the big boys coming in with the heavy equipment if it was a very large snowfall. At what point would you suggest I use the big boys? 6", 8", 12", etc?


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

6 hours or so, depending on conditions. What equipment do the big boys have and are they working close by? You could maybe do laps and push it into bigger windrows and then have the pushers move them for you to save time. 4 or more inches you might need a hand with.


----------



## Erik1981 (Mar 19, 2013)

gc3;1829434 said:


> 6 hours or so, depending on conditions. What equipment do the big boys have and are they working close by? You could maybe do laps and push it into bigger windrows and then have the pushers move them for you to save time. 4 or more inches you might need a hand with.


Big boys are using huge loaders and tractors with pushers. The are an excavating company so the have all the heavy equipment and trucks to haul it away when piles get really big. 6 hours though, huh, I was hoping it would be a lot less


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

6 hours is just a rough guess. A acre an hour on 2 inches of snow with a v plow could be 45 minutes or so depending on conditions. Wings help shave that time also.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

You really need more than the one truck. What about ice control? Sidewalks?


----------



## Erik1981 (Mar 19, 2013)

Store does the salting and sidewalks. I was thinking its probably too big for one truck


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

With taking the building out it looks like 4.5 ish acres, so with cars and junk, Yes 6 hours on 2 inches. To have any chance you will need two trucks. 6 hours is to long unless the place is closed for the day.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

The loaders would be good for the middle lines of parking, thats what we do. Take the pusher run aisles, pain in the butt with a truck if the store is open and if its like more than 3" cause either people get stuck running over your windrows or its blocking aisles.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I would figure about 1.5 acres an hour, and plan on putting wings on the plow. I wouldn't want to try it in MN without 2 trucks, or a skid steer and a truck.


----------



## PLOWTRUCK (Sep 25, 2010)

You need a machine in this lot. Anything more than a 2 inch storm will take forever. A backhoe with a 12 foot pusher and your truck I would say 3-4 hours with 6 inches of snow. One truck I would say at least 7-8 hours. I plow a lot similar size about 5 acres with 2 trucks and a 12 foot pusher takes us 3 hours.


----------

